# keaton/steinhatchee report



## cableguychris (Sep 27, 2016)

anybody got a report from the flats? gonna head done this weekend with the new boat, well new to me anyway.


----------



## skibum (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll be down in 2 weeks, let us know how you do..




Steinhatchee Fishing Report



September 23, 2016

Steinhatchee Fishing Report 


INSHORE – The fishing is picking up fairly quickly this week. We are seeing small mixed schools of fish so far from 25-30 Redfish (Drum, Red), Trout (Seatrout, Spotted), Spanish (Mackerel, Spanish) and Bluefish. There are also occasional schools of solely Redfish ranging from legal to over slot. Find the bait pods to find the fish. Shrimp and Gulp in Pink Shine, Chartreuse or Chart Pepper Neon to hit them. Topwater Rapala in Gold/Black is also productive along with cut Ladyfish and Finger Mullet. You can fish these under a popping cork. Keep in touch with Sea Hag Marina for all the news of upcoming Tournaments! PRO ANGLER APP USERS – Tap a fish below for additional tips and tricks!

OFFSHORE – Schools of Dolphin are swimming offshore from 15-20 inches. They are out about 30 miless in 65 ft of water. Grunts (Grunt, White) and Grouper (Grouper, Gag) can also be caught on cigar Minnows and live bait.

BAIT REPORT – There are tons of bait pods of swimming.


 Sea Hag Marina
 352-498-3008


----------



## cableguychris (Sep 27, 2016)

thanks for the info. if you don't mind me asking, where did that report come from?


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 27, 2016)

That info came off of Sea Hag's web site. I was up there last week. The water was still fairly dirty south, we had to look for clear(er) spots to find fish. My buddy charters there, he's been doing well north up toward Keaton.


----------



## cableguychris (Oct 1, 2016)

Today was tough fishing for us.  Started with a battery issue at the ramp. Got that squared away. Headed north toward Yates Creek to try for a red fish, no luck. Just pin fish and a few short trout. Came back south just short of the channel and caught several more shorts and one keeper. Most fish were caught in 3-4 ft using live shrimp and gulp shrimp purple chartruse. Going again tomorrow. Hoping for better results


----------



## skibum (Oct 3, 2016)

Yates is a long ride from the Hatch, haven't spent much time up north.   Water still heavily stained south of the river?  Sunday any better?


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 3, 2016)

Use pinfish, not shrimp.


----------

